# Need help in picking out a rifle



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Evening All,
My daughter steped out of the door this AM to see a coyote about 30ft away. He did finally leave but I think it scared her more than it. Soo when i finally get to move to my farm what should I get???
Must be simple to operate I have never owned one but shot a few guns before
More than a single shot
I would like to be able to put down a cow if need be.
And not break the bank
Help
steve:help::help:


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

im no expert to say the least but i think you might be better off getting two guns.. lets say a 22 for general use and then a bigger rifle for large animal use


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

or maybe a pistol that will double as personal protection and taking down a cow or horse in a emergency


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

A .22LR will kill a coyote with no problem. No one should be without a .22. Inexpensive gun, inexpensive ammo, and WAY too much fun to shoot.

Having said that, go to several gun shops and look at what they have. Tell them what you're looking for and why, and get them to show you the function and the pros and cons of different guns.

Go to firing ranges that will rent or lend guns and offer advice. Look at a LOT of different guns and find what fits and works for YOU. No one can pick that gun but you.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I can't figure out why you would shoot a cow, but if you just want something for personal protection and shootin at critters in you yard, get yourself a 410 double barrel breakover shotgun. Simple to load, simple to aim, and simple to shoot. Or if you want a little more power, make it a 20 guage.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll second the .22, with hollow points. Specifically, a semi-auto, like the Ruger 10/22. Has a 10 round magazine (aftermarket, up to 50 rounds...agreed, too much fun for plinking), semi auto, accurate out of the box, and even after being bumped and bruised for many years. Dependable...probably my favorite small game/target rifle.
20 Ga shot gun, sure! Dbl barrel is nice, but I'd prefer a pump gun.
Want more power, maybe taking up hunting down the road? Can't go wrong with 30-06, .303 British or .308. The last two can be had in a rather inexpensive Enfield, war rifle...10 round magazine, bolt action, and darn good shooting.
Go to a shop, handle them and get what feels right. 
Matt


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Must be simple to operate I have never owned one but shot a few guns before
> More than a single shot


Get a Ruger 10/22 and it will last several lifetimes

http://www.ruger.com/products/1022/index.html




> Well I can't figure out why you would shoot a cow


You can't grill it until you kill it.
Or sometimes one needs to be put out of it's misery
A 22 will do that job also


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

.22LR, and a centerfire of some type would be minimal suggestions. I'd go with a pump 20 or 12 ga shotgun too. Minimum cartridge we use for hunting yotes, .22 Hornet and rarely .22magnum. For the trapline dispatch of yotes .22 magnum. Hard to pick guns for anyone. You have little gun experience but what about budget and laws? If I was starting over heres what my first buys would be and we deal with alot of yotes/butcher our own meat in a years time. First a .22 repeater. Then a shotgun 12 or 20 due to ammo cost and availability(single shot) and a centerfire rifle. The H&R/N.E.F. Handi Rifles are nice and we own several. Rossi makes some good single shot combo deals too. I like the .22 hornet and .223/5.56mm in the single shots but if your ever going after deer theyre light for that. .243 is what I consider bare minimum for deer. Lots of good buys out there in the surplus rifles too. SKS is almost foolproof and quite capable of taking yotes and a deer. Any of the newer surplus rifles will last a long time. I'd be shy of the 19th century ones if you not a gun enthusiest(gun nut). I'd suggest a single shot or two as your just learning guns and they are less apt for breakdowns and safer all around. Im not a handgun fan for beginners at all. If you go that route I'd suggest a revolver. Semi autos are the rage right now but my duty/carry gun is still a revolver. I can fire 6 shots guaranteed while the autos are never for certain and some are clumsy at best. If you cant stop it with 6 shots then I'd suggest a shotgun(which we carry two). I'd also suggest an NRA or local shooting range safety course. Might try them first and they may have some hands on help and suggestions. Good Luck and be safe. Gramps use to quote from an old magaxine but it kinda fits. You may kill or you may miss but always son think of this, all the pheasents ever bread wont repay for one man dead.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Rugers are good, but if you want to spend a little less money, I've bought a couple of these for $100 (with rebate):

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/SelfLoading/795.asp

Not the best trigger in the world, and one of them had iron sites that were way out, but both of them will put 5 shots in a quarter at 50 yards with a bullet they like.

If you like tube-fed, the Model 60 is also a good value.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree with the advice to buy some kind of .22, probably a 10/22 is the best way to go. I would also buy a centerfire rifle of some kind. You can buy a Savage rifle for $300 and have a sound, relatively cheap and quite accurate rifle. I'd get one in something like .308, 7mm-08 or 25-06 and you'll be covered for varmints out to a considerable range, deer or even something larger.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You may want to consider a "combination gun." These rifles have two barrels, one barrel for a rimfire or centerfire cartridge and the other for a shotgun shell. Over the years, there has been a variety of makers, Stevens, Savage, Ithaca and Remington.

A common combination rifle is the Savage 24. Most commonly found in .22LR/20gauge, .22LR/.410gauge and .30-30/12gauge

A current production combination rifle is the Remington SPR94 in .223/12gauge.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
Uhh just my 2 cents worth the Ruger 10-22 is extremly popular and have gotten to be pricey the last 5 years or so. More expensive then they are worth in my NSHO.
A good bolt action 22 is probably less expensive especially if its used and teachs fire discipline its much more important to hit what you aim at than spraying the general area which is the temptation with semi-auto's. Just my opinion here but worth thinking on.
The savage over under 22lr/20ga guns are very good but very popular= pricey.
There are even guns built with .223 rem/20 ga. Haven't seen the new remington yet.
Look around see what looks good to you and learn from there. But I think we would all suggest a firearm of some sort withing easy reach of the back door loaded and ready, high and out of sight of kids and strangers. Of course if that worries you work out something that works for you. trigger locks, button locks. finger print readers even (I hear) are ways to make it safer.
Dutch


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info. I found out today it was 20ft away. We have a new grandson that I am kinda partial to so maybe over Turkey day we will see what will happen. We are in the country out the back door nearest house at least a quarter of a mile thru the woods Out the front 850 ft or more thru some woods. The yote was in the back sampling the persimmons. We are in TN outside of the city limits and yes a class in gun saftey and a corner bookself with a touch panel to open sound good. 
My friends have a assortment of guns that I will give a try.
At what distance would the 22 or LR not be enough for the yote?
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Agreed, Dutch...I bought my three at $99 out the door. But, that was many years ago.
I do like the older bolts and have several. I acutally thinned out my old MilSurp collection to where I wanted it to make room for more older 22s. Of the bolts, I reallllly like my lil Mossberg 144LS with the peep sights. Good shooting.
Matt


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> At what distance would the 22 or LR not be enough for the yote?


50 yds would be about max for a quick kill, using hollowpoints, but a 100 yd shot is "possible" although not probable without lots of practice

A .223 would be good out to 300 yds, but much more expensive for both the gun and the ammo


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

If your location is MA. You probably have neighbors within 1/2 mile or so. If so.... get a pump 12 GA. 00 for coyotes and slugs for large animals. You can also use it for birds with the proper ammo. If you do not have close by neighbors, look to a .223 over a 22mag. Performance is awesome and 22 mag ammo is overpriced and nonreloadable. I also think that the days of a 410 are gone. Ammo is stupid high and sometimes not available. I have owned 2 of the combo guns. They are worthless except to a small population of hunters. A follow up shot after a 222/223 will rarely be done with a 12/20 GA.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I like and own several combo guns and they arent the best for all situations but above average for most. Gonna probably start an argument now. .22LR isnt a yote gun. It will kill some of them but it takes a great shot to do it with any kind of consistency. Its a last ditch defense weapon or better then nothing/stick for yotes. We kill in excess of 50 yotes a year most years hunting and trapping. A .22 will mortaly wound them and they will most likely crawl off to die so that may be a plus for you not having to deal with a carcass but I cant condone that. If your deadset on a .22LR for yotes a repeater and preferably a semi auto. Hyper velocity premium ammo like CCI Mini-Mags. Scoped is better then iron sights for most. "Clip" fed for ease in loading if stored unloaded or unaccessible. Head shot if your really good thru the eye or ear. Most would be better off with a shot taken right behind the shoulder blade into the heart and lungs. 25 yards preferred, out to possibly 50 if your real good and your ammo/gun combo is a pinpoint accurate shooter. Your probably gonna hear alot now. We no longer use .22LR for yote dispatch in traps. If its questionable at 3' hows it going to perform on a possible moving target at 20+yards?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Get a .22 and a lever action 3030,lever actions are very simple to operate for a non gun person.I'm going out tonight with my AR loaded with with 60gr varmint rounds to dispatch a few coyotes that are bothering the cows...This is the first time in 5 yrs I've had a problem.....I thought we had an agreement-they stay away from my livestock and we live together-they bother my livestock-I kill them...


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

semi-auto 22LR is a fine lil rifle to have around it will kill all small animals. and will kill a beef or hog for butchering they are a all around gun to have at home.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I was going to say 30-30 also. In addition to a .22. The 30-30 will get you deer hunting if you're so inclined. Cheap ammo.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I've lived out in the country all my life and we did everything with a 22 rifle it's really all you need but a 20ga. shotgun is handy to


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Get yourself a 552 remington .22 semi-auto-...next get yourself an 1100 remmy shotgun...then a7400...06 or 243...an you'll do and shoot well pilgrim....:sing:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

SteveO said:


> Evening All,
> My daughter steped out of the door this AM to see a coyote about 30ft away. He did finally leave but I think it scared her more than it. Soo when i finally get to move to my farm what should I get???
> Must be simple to operate I have never owned one but shot a few guns before
> More than a single shot
> ...


a few ideas 
for 30 feet a 12 ga is a great choice the only thing it doesn't do is long distance shooting and can be had reasonable a mossberg 500 combo is around 275 and you have a slug and bird barrel or for about 200 just the gun with bird barrel but with buck shot 50 yards is doable out to 75-80 slugs form a bird barrel are decent past that and you cover the hole yote with the bead 

there are several bolt rifles in 223 and other calibers but the benifit of 223 besideds being a good varmit calliber , is that softpoints can be had for around 55 cents a round yet were most other rifle ammo is more

30-30 is probably then next most reasonable in a soft point hunting ammo around 70 cents a round i see others mentioned this , it is very versitile and there are used marlin 336 rifles everywere but still around 250-350 dollars depending but they are easy to mount a scope on.

the sks used to be much more reasonably priced starting at 60 dollars back in the eary 90's now around 250 they hold 10 rounds of 7.62x39 they are semi auto easy to care for so easy that you can teach an illiterate peasent in a 3rd world country to effectivly use and care for one in a day
AK falls under this to but i see MA in you location and your state has many restrictions on them. 7.62x39 are balisticaly very similar to the 30-30 but offer ammo for about 25-30 cents around to practice with while having quality soft points for hunting around 55-60 cents a round 

enfield 303 bolt also a fine choice ammo is a touch more limited 

turkish mauser , aproximatly 150-200 new some surplus ammo but avalability is not the same as say 30-30 which it seem every corner hardware store carries at least around here 


and the nargant 7.62x54 they are big heavy rifles built like a tank from ww2 129-199 buys you one of these , they are sold as new they actualy have been sitting in a armory for 50+ years in russia 

the price gap between a dependable used formerly military rifle and a entry level commecialy procuced moden rifle is quickly closing more that the miltary stuff gets more and more expensive while the industry recognizes the need to keep some entry level repeating hunting rifles around 300 dollars 


check local laws , hunting regs ect , likely you are restricted to shotgun only for deer , that would genraly mean shotgun only for most everything. thats just the way it is in much of the east/north east.


if i was concerned with preditors close to the farm , the need to put down a sick animal or most other farm gun chores the simple 12 ga pump reasonable priced easy to use holds 5 rounds for about 200-250 dollars maybe less used , is what i would be looking at. my grandfather lived,worked,or owned a farm from birth till retirment and did every thing with a 12 ga pump.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

All good advice.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Bolt action .308 can be used for all game for years to come...best all around choice.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

If I'd pick only two guns for using as 'tools' for the homesteader/farmer, it would be a lever action 30-30 and a pump action 12 guage. Both would come in handy for hunting. The rifle for varmint control on coyotes would excell, and also for deer. The shotgun for birds and small game hunting. If you could have 3, I'd add in a .22. I like a pump action Browning, or a semi auto Marlin 22. They'de last you a lifetime.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Personally I feel a 22cal other than a centerfire is a very poor choice for a youte gun in the hands of *SOME ONE WHO HAS TO ASK FOR ADVICE ON WHAT TO BUY*.
There would be more wounded suffering youtes roaming and a suffering, maybe finally death. 
A good 12ga. or even 20ga. with the proper ammo like buck shot or slugs out to 40 yards and beyound is a much better choice.
The shot gun can double up as a small game gun with the proper ammo also. 

Use the sledge hammer to kill the cow, be humane with the youtes.

 Al


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

A .22 is a must exactly for the reasons in the above post by yooper. You and the entire family must become thoroughly familiar with safety and shooting. That will take thousands of rounds. You should know how to load or which way the safety presses to fire with as much ease as changing from the gas pedal to brake. You will not get there without practice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A good 12ga. or even 20ga. with the proper ammo like buck shot or slugs out to 40 yards and beyound is a much better choice


You'd be lucky to get a pellet or two in a coyote at 40 yds, and that would have a FAR LESS damaging effect than a WELL PLACED 22 hollowpoint.

You'd also be risking hitting the livestock you're trying to protect.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to admit the shotgun would cause more issues than help. Just a few years ago I could shoot the cap off a bottle with a pellet gun at 20 yards so. I wouldn't worry to muchabout the animal suffering. I would worry more about my $1000 dollar calf being caught in the rain of shot from 40 yds. What really worries me most is the lack of fear and I heve a grandson about a year old that i would like to have around for a while.The farm had been empty for some time so by the time I get the elect. fence up and charged they may decide to go elsewhere
Thanks for the info and discussion.
And as a side note if I wanted info about
the body i would see the doctor
plumbing a plumber
Electricty a electrician
and then
hunting a hunter
If we all knew everything about everything then what would we have to talk about
Thats the best thing about opinions everyone has one unlees they are married. YEs dear
Peace
Steve


----------

